# How to proof The speakers FAKE or Authentic???



## BackToStreet (May 25, 2008)

I looking for speakers Dyaudio 240MKII or Focal K2P(or KP), but i don't know it FAKE or Authentic. 

How to proof them???

Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BackToStreet said:


> I looking for speakers Dyaudio 240MKII or Focal K2P(or KP), but i don't know it FAKE or Authentic.
> 
> How to proof them???
> 
> Thanks.


Get the serial number off of the magnet and cal it in to the manufacturer to ensure authenticity. Most are printed or stamped on, not placed on a sticker.


----------



## sheppy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there, Im new on this board and have been reading a lot. I didnt want to post anything until i read through it all the best i could, but this cant wait.

If the serial # is not on the magnet, is it a guarantee fake? How are you to know that it is fake until after you have received it? I just got a pair of JBL 660gti from Onlinecarstereo.com, i ordered online as an impulse fathers-day gift with little research. I don't know if there are any JBL staff on this board, but the website was down after i ordered these when i could have refused or returned the delivery. After i discovered no serial (just now because im dumb and naive) I called and the lady on the phone admitted they were not authorized dealers but the speakers were in fact made by jbl, i even made her say yes after all she gave me was a mmm mmm. Can they sell JBL's without being authorized? 

I cant escape the feeling in my gut that says she is a liar or was lied to. Should i send them back? I googled "jbl 660 fraud" , "jbl 660 counterfeit" , "jbl 660 fake." Nothing came back. Am I the first sucker to get 660gti counterfeits?


I wanted those speakers, I live in Vancouver BC, and im not rich. Where am i supposed to get a set without shopping online, and FU JBL for not keeping your website up when i needed you. Crutchfeild does not seem to have 660's neither does cartoys, you show one distributer in canada and the link is broke. I searched it myself and the 4 stores in BC you show are all home theater

You got something against canadians EEEHHH?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is very commom, and the norm for purcahses made by new folks to car audio via the internet.


The serial numbers on your speakers were removed because the online retailer you purchased them from is not authorized. Thus, they take the serial numbers off to prevent JBL sourcing which one of there vendors is giving them to the online retailer. Make sense?

Buying a product from a dealer or vendor that isn't authorixed means that JBL won't warranty the product if there is a defect. Thats not to say they dont have a warranty through your vendor, just not through the manufacturer


----------



## infiniti23 (Dec 4, 2008)

And a poster earlier actually disputed the validity of the statement "you get what you paid for" ...

What to be sure they are real? Buy from an authorized dealer, otherwise buy something you can afford ...


----------



## sheppy (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you Braves, that does make me feel a little better, hoping that they are in fact genuine.

Infinity Im not sure if you were talking to me but i explained that i was lost trying to find a dealer. JBL site was down, and it wouldn't have mattered anyway because the online vendors that they recommended did not carry the 660 that i could see. Maybe you can help me by telling me who would have been authorized to sell them to me. Vancouver sucks... unless your a grower.


----------



## uglypedro (May 2, 2008)

sheppy said:


> Thank you Braves, that does make me feel a little better, hoping that they are in fact genuine.
> 
> Infinity Im not sure if you were talking to me but i explained that i was lost trying to find a dealer. JBL site was down, and it wouldn't have mattered anyway because the online vendors that they recommended did not carry the 660 that i could see. Maybe you can help me by telling me who would have been authorized to sell them to me. Vancouver sucks... unless your a grower.


"...unless your a grower."

ha!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

My Infinities are not fake.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Back in the day, they would "proof" liquor, by pouring some out and lighting it on fire.. so maybe you could try that... if they light they are fake... lol.. 

Now, if you wanted to "prove" they they are fake, I guess I would follow everyone's advice... lol... 

I know, I know GRAMMAR POLICE... lol..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Dynaudio has a section on there website on how to spot there fake products. Highly recomended before you buy. I personaly wont buy from internet stores unless they are on the manufactures website as authorized. I would much rather spend the extra $ and be safe. Most company's will take extra care of you these days if you bought the right way and something stupid happens. As far as the JBL 660gti's go.......Just call JBL they are one of the best companies out there to deal with. I am sure they will tell you how to find out. They might even be able to tell from the box or something stupid. I would not call and say I bought them from a place like onlinecarstereo though. Just out of curiosity how much did you get them for? I get a pretty good comp on JBL because of my affiliation with a recording company, some things are better then others but my price on those are $900 but they come straigh from JBL. I just bought the BPX500.1 (one of the best sub amps I have ever had the privilage of using) for $170.00. I can get the 508gti for $122 but yet the 608's are $249......no clue why the big difference. But I would definately not hessitate to call them, they really are great to deal with! Best of Luck.....
I am sure they are probably the real deal though. Just dont break them!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

There's a jbl/jensen office in my town. 

I didn't know jensen was made by jbl. Crazy


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

???? I didnt either......You sure they both dont share a marketing office. I have never heard of any affiliation through the harman corp.


----------

